# Musterkopierstempel geht nicht in  Kopierstempel zu ändern



## vampirchen (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe Photoshop 7.0  aber seit gestern habe ich statt dem Kopierstempel den Musterkopierstempel und ich kann  nicht  auf diese Auswahldreiecke zugreifen auch beim Lasso .Da kann ich auch nicht aussuchen welches.
 Wie kann ich das wieder ändern****Woran könnte es sonst noch liegen****


----------



## regurge (25. Dezember 2011)

vermutlich hast dir deine Einstellungen verstellt, abgesehen davon habe ich noch nie was von einem Auswahldreieck gehört -> Auswahlrechteck?

Am besten Photoshop wieder auf die Standardeinstellungen rücksetzen - strg+alt+shift drücken - Photoshop starten (Tasten gedrückt halten) dann kommt ne Meldung ob du die Standardeinstellungen herstellen möchtest


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
um zwischen den Werkzeugen zu wechseln funktioniert bei den meisten shift+(Shortcutbuchstabe).

Viele Grüße


----------

